# Cheat's Apfel Strudel



## di reston (Feb 2, 2019)

When I re-read the recipe for the apfelstrudel, to refresh my mind of the same, my heart went 'wow', I don't know how, I set to work on diminishing the original recipe!

The original recipe, given to me by a Hungarian friend Cristina, when I was at University. She was studying medicine, and we are still in touch after all these years.

The first thing was, to do my math, to get the ratio right for a smaller strudel.  In the original we were looking at a recipe for a six-foot strudel. Wow! My kitchen table could even approach those dimensions. Can you stand it!

This is the recipe:

1/3 pint lukewarm water
1 large egg, lightly beaten
1/4 teaspoon
1 oz butter, melted
10z plain flour
3/4 tsp salt
melted butter
Bread crumbs

Pre-heat the oven to 450°
In a In a small bowl, combine the water, egg, vinegar, and butter, all of which should be at room temperature. Then add the mixture to the flour and salt in a large mixing bowl. Stir by hand for about 5 mins., or in a mixer with a pastry arm for about 3 mins. or until the dough becomes a firm dough.

This is the fun part:

Form the dough into a ball and transfer it to a floured surface to knead, because this is where you starting to throw the dough on the table for about 10 mins. This is where you can get even with your enemies, and, boy, does it work!! Anyway, you lift the dough about 2 feet in the air and then you slap it on the table, stretching it as you go.

Well blow that for a game of soldiers! Who on earth would want to offer friends a six-foot strudel

I go to the supermarket and pick up a couple of packs of flakey pastry, a bag of green apples and one of sultanas! 

Peel the apples and cut them top to bottom and then cube them into 1/2 slices.
castor sugar
cinnamon
white sultanas
Grated lemon peel
ground almonds
icing sugar to dredge over the top - essential, it brings out the flavours in the strudel.


Any other versions of this? I'd be intringued and very interested to see other recipes!


di reston


----------

